# How much?



## that's*satyrical (Mar 20, 2013)

How much would you sell purebred unregistered Tamworth pigs for and at what age?  I can't sell breeder pigs since I only have 2 pigs and all piglets will be related so they would be sold as feeders.  I know they are rare & hard to find, and also are a heritage breed that forages well so they should go for more than the more common commercial pigs.  Thanks for any insight.


----------



## Hobby Farm (Mar 20, 2013)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> How much would you sell purebred unregistered Tamworth pigs for and at what age?  I can't sell breeder pigs since I only have 2 pigs and all piglets will be related so they would be sold as feeders.  I know they are rare & hard to find, and also are a heritage breed that forages well so they should go for more than the more common commercial pigs.  Thanks for any insight.


Purebred Large Blacks sell for $75-$125 around here.  I know it's not a Tamworth, but they are a heritage breed as well.

I have been looking everywhere for Tamworths around me, but haven't been able to find any.  They are the breed that I really want.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Mar 20, 2013)

I was thinking around $100 so that seems about right, but what age do you sell them at?


----------



## SassyKat6181 (Mar 23, 2013)

I am in Massachusetts and picked up some Yorkshire/Berkshire cross for $80 each and they were 8 weeks old.   I know prices vary on breed and location.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Mar 23, 2013)

80-125 is going rate around here as well.


----------

